# Greensboro, NC opportunities?



## TTcpc (Jun 3, 2008)

I am a newly certified CPC (May 2008), but have over 10 years of medical office experience ranging from front office to billing.  My husband and I are relocating to Greensboro for his job and I am looking for opportunities in that area.  I do currently have a job that I could continue to commute to, but after 6 years of service there has been no opportunity for me to advance (position or paywise) even after earning my CPC.  

Any responses will receive a prompt reply with resume and reference information. 

Thank you!


----------

